# wet/glistening beans?



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I just opened a bag of Union Revelation, roast date 25/11, and the beans look a little wet in places, sort of oily?

As my sense of taste/small is totally shot at the moment I could really tell a lot by the smell. My Mum said it smelled nice but she's no expert.

The last bag i and wasn't like this?

It was very dark on grinding and even looked a bit like compost. Shot poured all treacly, and whilst I couldn't taste it it certainly had a lovely velvety mouthfeel.

Anyway, what causes this? It's safe to drink, not a fungus or something?!

Worried I'll get my taste back and spit it out all over the kitchen walls.

Thoughts please?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't tried this coffee but it sounds like a dark roast. That brings oils out. You know the beans you see stuck to the side of the hopper in some chains?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

It is 'extra dark' I just don't remember the last bag being the same.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've had Union Beans flecked with oil. Quite normal for Union

They tend to roast dark as standard. Revelation & Foundation are on the dark side and if you like that type of bean as I do, then you will find the flavour is excellent.

Let them rest long enough though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Terrible for the grinder! Eewwww


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good grinders cope......


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

OK, so long as it's not dangerous, lol.

I will await the return of my holidaying tastebuds and report back


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

If stored near heat they can get a bit sweaty too.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

It does sound like oil on a dark roast. If say grind 'em up and taste the coffee. I often get a slight glisten. Probably nothing to worry about!

DB


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> If stored near heat they can get a bit sweaty too.


I considered that as the bag was in the cupboard above the kettle (not used much). So I opened the second bag which was in another cupboard and that was the same.


----------

